# Khan



## Hooked (11/11/17)

Anyone tried it yet?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (11/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Anyone tried it yet?



What is it?


----------



## Hooked (11/11/17)

zadiac said:


> What is it?


 Emissary's latest, which was launched on Friday. White rice, litchi and coconut.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/11/17)

I would have thought white rice is better for eating. Unsure how it would add to the profile. Not much taste to rice is there?


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/11/17)

Khan - Fragrant white rice, slow-braised in aromatic coconut-cream, and garnished with opulent slices of sweet-scented litchi

That makes more sense. Previous description had it pegged as some weird fruit profile


----------



## Hooked (11/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I would have thought white rice is better for eating. Unsure how it would add to the profile. Not much taste to rice is there?



@BioHAZarD Ah, but there is a taste to rice. I lived in China for 6 years and ate it every day. When I was in SA on holiday, I missed it so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @BioHAZarD Ah, but there is a taste to rice. I lived in China for 6 years and ate it every day. When I was in SA on holiday, I missed it so much!


Too true but not with normal old taste rice  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Hooked (11/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Too true but not with normal old taste rice
> 
> Sent from the abyss


@BioHAZarD but with litchi and coconut added oooooohhhhh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (11/11/17)

i like the panda, looks angry ...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (12/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I would have thought white rice is better for eating. Unsure how it would add to the profile. Not much taste to rice is there?


Sounds like a dish off a menu at a Chinese restaurant.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/11/17)

Emissary do some amazing flavors and I love that they go for unique profiles!

@arbdullah picked some up, perhaps he can give us a bit more info?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah (12/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Emissary do some amazing flavors and I love that they go for unique profiles!
> 
> @arbdullah picked some up, perhaps he can give us a bit more info?



Think less curry and rice and more rice pudding/sweet braised rice. Similar to the Dinner Lady juice of the same name. The coconut/rice dessert flavours come through quite clearly, along with something reminiscent of lemongrass?

The litchi is interesting, I smell it more than I taste it - but it's definitely present. 

All in all, it's an interesting juice. Definitely sweet, but completely different to the fructose laden kind that everyone loves to hate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

